

What if I don't find a job? - wishiknew

When you learn that most of the guys you graduated with haven&#x27;t found a job, you start to think that maybe you weren&#x27;t the problem, but the system is. (Schools say &quot;there are plenty of job ads out there!&quot;, employers say &quot;But you weren&#x27;t taught anything useful at school!&quot;). I&#x27;m actually one of the luckiest of the bunch because I do have a few opportunities and I&#x27;m confident I can turn one of them into a position - I&#x27;ll know more about that at the end of the month. Until then, my anarchist&#x2F;rebel&#x2F;artist side can&#x27;t help but wonder: what if I couldn&#x27;t find a job in the IT field? Life is extremely pricey here and unemployment services aren&#x27;t going to give me anything. On the other hand, I don&#x27;t feel it&#x27;s my mom who should financially suffer from this. I&#x27;m 25 and I see a lot of people of my age still at their parents&#x27;. In my case, though, my mom deserves some rest. Given that one of my websites brings from $400 to $600 a month (and has for a few years) and that I have a few thousands in my bank account, I&#x27;m wondering if I shouldn&#x27;t move to a peripheral area of a more affordable country (I&#x27;m thinking Portugal) and live very simply over there, as I know broke students have done in Berlin or Austin? I don&#x27;t need more than a computer and books to entertain myself. I wouldn&#x27;t know where to start except for airbnb.com, though. Does anybody have any advice to give me, a story or useful links to share? Thanks. PS: this is just my mind wandering and I&#x27;m probably never going to do this, but still, I&#x27;m interested.
======
Bouncingsoul1
The first advice I would give you: Be patient. I spent a good time of my
tweenties working as skiing instructor, soundtecnician, bartender, soccorista
etc. Now I'm SWDev now and really can enjoy the benefits of a good paying job,
but I couldn't if I wouldn't have lived out these punkrockdays. So I think it
is totally ok to not have a complete lifeplane with 25. You'll get right some
time, I promise.

Next you want a job, look for one. Check google for softwarecompanies in your
area and just apply for a job. You can code? That's great, most companies, I
know in my area are looking desperatly for developers. You can't code you
still can get a job in Support,Testing, Documentation(well obviously not me,
not a navtive speaker...). Don't be afraid of the requirments they put in
their application forms, that's BS from HR. While we are at it, avoid HR and
recruiting staff/companies, if you can get involved with one of the techguys
ask them for a job. My first job in SW i got through a ScrumMaster of a
company, I had to supply my CV 2years later when I was promoted and HR never
realized I didn't hand them in.

I know being in a situation like yours is exhausting, I've been there,others
have been there
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbnFJVgBcw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbnFJVgBcw0)

Keep on trying

~~~
mathgeek
"I had to supply my CV 2years later when I was promoted and HR never realized
I didn't hand them in."

I hope you submitted a one-page CV listing two years of experience with their
company. ;)

------
phantom_oracle
I don't see how NOT "moving out" is a bad anything.

It's a cultural agenda pushed by some folks, but there is absolutely nothing
wrong with living with your mom and taking care of her like she took care of
you in your younger days.

Combining your 2 incomes, you could quickly move out of debt, make a smart
property investment together with your mom and through that, set her up for a
decent retirement income on top of any pension she receives.

You may not get to live out "experiences" like all the hipsters that promote
that lifestyle, but life will carry on as normal (unless you decide to
relocate yourself and your mom to a place with better weather and cheaper
living).

In the end, take my advice with a pinch of salt, but don't forget your mom and
what she has done for you.

------
IsaacL
Check out [https://nomadlist.com/](https://nomadlist.com/) for a list of the
best places to go to do this kind of thing.

If I was in your position I'd book a flight to somewhere like Chiang Mai in
Thailand (cheap, traveller-friendly, lots of English spoken, way more
comfortable than you might expect).

With your budget, AirBnB if you can find somewhere cheap, otherwise bunk in a
hostel dorm (hostelworld.com).

Check out Punspace (or whatever local co-working space is available where you
are), go to meetups there, you'll meet several other "digital nomads". Tell
everyone you meet that you can code and you're looking for remote freelance
jobs. Best bet is to meet successful remote freelancers, they will almost
always have clients or know clients who need more work.

------
percept
Wish I knew. But if it were me I'd be leery of moving too far away from "where
the jobs are," even if I had to live somewhere more affordable on the
periphery, or with family as many do/are.

This has also been a point of consideration in taking a remote job and
living...remotely. Or that job in a dream locale without a strong marketplace
--what if it doesn't work out?

OTOH this (and essentially all) advice is meaningless, and you should do what
you want. Maybe one person plays it safe and stays comfortably employed yet
miserable, while another moves to some far-flung destination, earns little but
has a blast. Who knows?

------
gamechangr
Where are you located? Get involved in Meetups - that's really the answer.

